# GLRC: how many plan on running brushless 2.



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

*GLRC: how many plan on running brushless 2 (revised)*

Hey guys,

If you know me I run stock truck. I am in a possition right now to where I can get a Novak GTX or a brushless system. I want to get a brushless but they are expensive, and besides the guys who race truck with them can't get it together.

Vote on what you plan to do.

-Dustin K.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

you know where i voted


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

do what you want, brushless should (and might) become its own class.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Must I reiterate?

http://albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting.php

"Goda"


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

wow that is old


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> do what you want, brushless should (and might) become its own class.


More like WILL become a class. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> If you know me I run stock truck. I am in a possition right now to where I can get a Novak GTX or a brushless system. I want to get a brushless but they are expensive, and besides the guys who race truck with them can't get it together.
> 
> ...


just look out next week!,I'm getting the hang of it. Did you know I missed the scoring loop 3 times in the main,jumped over it! Honest, ask David


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

-- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - B Main -- Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 17 5:04.02 Dustin Koster
2 3 17 5:04.67 Erik Katt 
3 7 14 5:05.05 Jason Busch 
4 8 12 5:21.33 Jerry Hauch 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Andrea Lonergan


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> wow that is old



And yet it still applies.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

bustedparts said:


> -- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - B Main -- Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 17 5:04.02 Dustin Koster
> 2 3 17 5:04.67 Erik Katt
> 3 7 14 5:05.05 Jason Busch
> ...



dustin just to let u know jason should of won he jumped over the loop 3 times in the 2 minute i was marshaling ther so i dont know how many times he jumped it in the other 3 minutes i wasn't there


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> dustin just to let u know jason should of won he jumped over the loop 3 times in the 2 minute i was marshaling ther so i dont know how many times he jumped it in the other 3 minutes i wasn't there


Yet another reason why brushless is not right for our track.


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

I will not be running brushless. I can't wait to join you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

I changed my mind,i will not get a brushless for the truck,I am going to work on the truck and my driving skills.I think if I add more power than what I have I am going to run into more troubles than what I want.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey ithought that u were gonna clean ur room dustin


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I am really, considering getting a brushless. I have ignored it in the past but it becomes more of a good idea the longer it think about it. Especially in the long run price wise:

*Brushes every other week: $3.00
*new arm every other month: $15.00
*Spare backup motor:$30.00
*Ect...........$?.??

Besides the guys at the track who are doing bad with brushless are wreckless because, the are too stuburn to turn the ESC down , there radios may not have the right adjustments to turn down the motors torque, or they may just have a bad setup. Besides with brushless the ESC has a lifetime warrenty, you don't need to do any maintinence or buy any brushless, and racing would strickly be based on pure skill and setup. It's something I may do.

-Dustin K.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> hey ithought that u were gonna clean ur room dustin


I am getting to it.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea sure


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Dustin said:


> I am really, considering getting a brushless. I have ignored it in the past but it becomes more of a good idea the longer it think about it. Especially in the long run price wise:
> 
> *Brushes every other week: $3.00
> *new arm every other month: $15.00
> ...


once those guys figure out that it has a variable speed throttle instead of a on/off switch they will start doing good. Getting use to driving it is hard because with stock you have to mash the throttle because they are slow, a brushless is extremly fast and has no drag when you let off so you need to learn to use brakes too! :thumbsup:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Eather that or set up a bit of drag brake.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

that to


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

The C-Dan is sporting a brand new ss5800 and mine is turned down from 120% to 65% and it will still take a well tuned stock motor down the straight and I might also add I love that bad boy its better, smoother, torquier than any brushed motor ive ever seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

AMEN to ya tim :jest: :jest:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Cooter said:


> The C-Dan is sporting a brand new ss5800 and mine is turned down from 120% to 65% and it will still take a well tuned stock motor down the straight and I might also add I love that bad boy its better, smoother, torquier than any brushed motor ive ever seen. :thumbsup:


Race ya... :wave:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> Race ya... :wave:


Straight line Ill take ya !!!!!!!!!!!heheeh On the race course,,,,,??????? IM NO DUMMY Ive seen you drive !!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

So its only good for 3 seconds a lap down the strait?


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> So its only good for 3 seconds a lap down the strait?


I do ok on the infield too


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

Reading over the posts are they runing the 5800 or the 4300 brushless. The 4300 is what is rated for stock. If your running a 5800 that sould be a modified.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

FishRC said:


> Reading over the posts are they runing the 5800 or the 4300 brushless. The 4300 is what is rated for stock. If your running a 5800 that sould be a modified.



Most if not all are running the SS5800 system!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

*Looking for a Brushless*

If anybody has a brushless they would like to sell please PM me and we can discuss a price. Thanks


----------

